

What's up with Google Maps Sucking... - pmorici

Did Google switch data providers for their maps or something?  Lately the directions it's been giving me have really been off compared to what I've come to expect.  I thought they used to use Navteq but now it looks like they switched to TeleAtlas and they frequently don't have the addresses I'm looking for.  Any one else experience this or am I just imagining it?
======
esessoms
I was about to respond that they had moved my house about 40 miles---that's
where it was when I first noticed this problem two weeks or so ago---but when
I just went to maps to confirm before posting I discovered that I now no
longer exist at all. So, not just you.

------
lacker
Yes, they did just switch data providers. Now they're using TeleAtlas, before
it was a combination of TeleAtlas and Navteq.

[http://blumenthals.com/blog/2008/09/19/google-maps-now-
using...](http://blumenthals.com/blog/2008/09/19/google-maps-now-using-
teleatlas-data-exclusively/)

also see: <http://news.zdnet.com/2100-1035_22-176096.html>

------
joshu
Yeah. I've also noticed that the maps look less pretty (kinda
stairstepped/lightningbolted) in city areas as well. They did add address
range data, though...

